# best scoped rifle combo for under 400



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

im cheap and want a rifle. looking into either 3006 or 308. savage has a few as does rem. anyone cheap like me and have one. what do you think.

thanks

tony


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Something off the Used rack...


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Yup, by used and get a well built rifle with a decent stock and resale value.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

The most accurate deer rifle I've ever had the pleasure of owning I bought at a pawn shop. I'd rather look in pawn shops than used gun racks. A lot of people pawn stuff they intend to get back(a nice rifle, hint), but never manage to. I've always though of the used gun rack at a sporting goods store as more of a place people try to dump their problems. JMO. If you are looking at used, just be sure you know what is good, bad, and acceptable.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

For me this isn't even a fair question. By far and away the Savage Mods 110 and 111 are the very best firearm you'll ever own in that price range.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I picked up a Marlin 30-30 lever action about 5 years ago for under $350.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

There is no such thing as The best scoped for under $400, or any price for that matter. There are however personal! preferences for that price.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

You can't go wrong with a Savage bolt action. They're great guns at entry level prices. The scopes that come with them aren't the greatest, but will do in a pinch. After the mail in rebate, you can also get a new T/C Venture for around $400 right now, but that would not include a scope. I just picked one up last weekend but haven't had it out to the range yet.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I have been shopping the used gun racks for years and have found many real quality guns at reasonable prices. I inspect these guns very carefully. The shops I visit will take anything back if there is a problem. All the best...
Gil


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Used FTF private sale.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Cabelas has a couple of scoped rifles for sale at a reasonable price, in your price range. 
Got the flyer in the mail today.


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

headed to cabelas tommrow thats y i asked. now to decide 06 or 308


----------

